
5 dumb things backpack designers need to stop doing - dsego
http://snarkynomad.com/5-dumb-things-backpack-designers-need-to-stop-doing/
======
dudus
I know this one is not mentioned but I don't get the headphone holes you find
in most packs. I've never seen anyone actually using it. My current bag had
one. I tried to use it once. The hole is so small that it was almost
impossible to fit the earbud Jack through it. Even a small model. Even when I
managed to it had some rubber flaps that pressed so tightly on the cable I
couldn't move without the risk of breaking the cable.

I just gave up in the end. I can't see how this can be useful if you can't
easily pass the wires through it.

I get that you want to avoid water from coming in when not in use.

Maybe I'm just doing it wrong.

Here's a pic of what I mean:

[https://gabebernal.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/img_0217-e133...](https://gabebernal.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/img_0217-e1337801195628.jpg?w=1200&h=900)

------
w4tson
My kingdom for a backpack that will standupright! How many times I've cursed
the backpack gods when I've placed my bag on the floor to get something out
and if I'm not a ninja holding it in place with my feet it will tumble to the
deck regardless of how much stuff is inside

------
lhl
I'll add a personal annoyance as well: any backpacks that are completely black
on the inside (especially top-loaders). These bags are so concerned with
looking tacti-cool that they forget that it's impossible to see/find anything
in them.

------
Mikhail_Edoshin
This is just great. A backpack manufacturer would die for this kind of
feedback.

